# Is this a good workout program?



## Junior17 (Aug 21, 2020)

Upper Strength 5x5

Bench press

Barbell rows

Military press

Weighted chin-ups

Lower strength 5x5

Squat

Deadlift

Leg press

Calf raises 15 - 20 reps 4 sets

Upper Hypertrophy 6-12 reps 3 to 4 sets

Bench press superset with cable rows

Chin-ups

Dips

Bent over shoulder raises

Incline dumbbell curls

Tricep pushdown

Farmer's walk

Lower Hypertrophy 6-12 reps 3 to 4 sets

Squat

Deadlift

Leg press

Leg curl

Lunges

Smith machine calf raises


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

No.

It's far too much on the 5x5 days.

And 4x12 squats followed by 4x12 deadlifts is ludicrous.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

If you can do more than 2 exercises at 5x5 in a workout then you haven't trained hard enough.

Stick to the script.


----------



## Junior17 (Aug 21, 2020)

There are programs like the stronglift 5x5 where people do 3 exercises on the same day. Like squat, bench press and barbell rows.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Junior17 said:


> There are programs like the stronglift 5x5 where people do 3 exercises on the same day. Like squat, bench press and barbell rows.


 They are!

But first of all they're not upper and lower sessions, they're full body. And not all sets are 5x5.

Stop trying to reinvent the wheel and manipulating the narrative to fit your poor argument and even worse program design.



Junior17 said:


> Upper Strength 5x5
> 
> Bench press
> 
> ...


 The above is 100 reps. Good luck at doing 100 reps at circa 85% of your max.


----------



## Junior17 (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm not here to argue. And instead of that attitude, how about some help and suggestions??!!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Junior17 said:


> I'm not here to argue. And instead of that attitude, how about some help and suggestions??!!


 Stronglifts 5x5

Phul

Lyle McDonalds generic bulking

Any ppl routine

Pick one and run it for 12 weeks


----------



## Junior17 (Aug 21, 2020)

Sasnak said:


> Stronglifts 5x5
> 
> Phul
> 
> ...


 So how do you guys train? Do you have a trainer, or do you just pick exercises that suit your needs and do them, or how?

Again just asking, not arguing!

I personally have been working out alone for 6 months and I'm getting better.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Junior17 said:


> So how do you guys train?


 Swole Troll is a Powerlifter. He trains for Powerlifting. Endo was playing a very good level at Rugby Union and trained for that. I personally also play Rugby and train for that too. We train in accordance with our requirements.

What are your goals?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Junior17 said:


> I'm not here to argue.


 Looks like you are lol. Anyway, scrap it. Answer Sasnaks question mate and we will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Junior17 (Aug 21, 2020)

Sasnak said:


> Swole Troll is a Powerlifter. He trains for Powerlifting. Endo was playing a very good level at Rugby Union and trained for that. I personally also play Rugby and train for that too. We train in accordance with our requirements.
> 
> What are your goals?





Endomorph84 said:


> Looks like you are lol. Anyway, scrap it. Answer Sasnaks question mate and we will point you in the right direction.


 Okay, my Goal is to build muscles and get stronger. I'd been working out with a trainer for first 6 months, but I stopped. I didn't like the way they were training. (Big muscle with a small muscle) And I wanted to experiment with other ways of training, like full body workout, push pull leg, and now I'm doing upper and lower. I've been working out alone for 6 months now, So I've been lifting for a year.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Junior17 said:


> Okay, my Goal is to build muscles and get stronger. I'd been working out with a trainer for first 6 months, but I stopped. I didn't like the way they were training. (Big muscle with a small muscle) And I wanted to experiment with other ways of training, like full body workout, push pull leg, and now I'm doing upper and lower. I've been working out alone for 6 months now, So I've been lifting for a year.


 So basically pick a program like any of the ones I mentioned and follow it whilst eating in surplus calories. It really isn't rocket science. As a novice which you clearly are you'll get pretty much the same results.

Full body - stronglifts

Upper and lower split - phul

Push, Pull, Legs. Push session is upper body pushing weights away from you. Pull session is pulling weights towards you. Legs. I don't need to explain this.

As for sets and reps. Doesn't really matter as it's more about weight shifted. If you bench 4 sets at 80kg for 6 reps you'll press 1920kg in total. If you bench 3 sets at 60kg for 12 reps you'll press 2160kg. So about the same. The phul workout encourages a mixture of both the aforementioned.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Junior17 said:


> Okay, my Goal is to build muscles and get stronger. I'd been working out with a trainer for first 6 months, but I stopped. I didn't like the way they were training. (Big muscle with a small muscle) And I wanted to experiment with other ways of training, like full body workout, push pull leg, and now I'm doing upper and lower. I've been working out alone for 6 months now, So I've been lifting for a year.


 As this is your first time training mate (6 months or not) the personally I'd reap the benefits of full body work outs. Take a look at Starting Strength if you haven't already.

Dont change anything, do the program as it's written and it'll build a solid base.

Take photos this week and take them again in a couple of months and you'll be blown away; as long as you have eaten for your goals.


----------



## Junior17 (Aug 21, 2020)

Sasnak said:


> So basically pick a program like any of the ones I mentioned and follow it whilst eating in surplus calories. It really isn't rocket science. As a novice which you clearly are you'll get pretty much the same results.
> 
> Full body - stronglifts
> 
> ...


 Novice?! I put 3 inches on my arms since I started working out last year. And I don't need you to explain push pull legs for me. I'm just trying to find that sweet spot where I can train for strength and hypertrophy efficiently at the same time.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Junior17 said:


> Novice?! I put 3 inches on my arms since I started working out last year.


 Pics or I call bullshit.

If you weren't a novice you wouldn't be asking basic questions.

You can bugger off. I'm out.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Junior17 said:


> You didn't understand what I was even saying


 Please elaborate. Plus pics of the arms.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

Are you gaining?


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

"I put 3 inches on my arms and I'm not a novice, but I want you to look over this shite routine and tell me if it's any good"

LOL


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Junior17 said:


> I'm not here to argue. And instead of that attitude, *how about some help and suggestions??!!*


 I recommend shutting up and listening to what people are telling you;

No one will recommend 75 reps split between 3 heavy compound movements, only an idiot would think that was any good.

Starting Strength uses 5x3 well up into their "intermediate" stage and after that they don't even programme for it, deadlifts are limited to 1 set of 5 reps, and again binned near the end due to the load.

A rank novice can get away with a higher amount of work since the weights they use are relatively light. The extra reps help them to learn the movement pattern, but someone who's already confident has no business bothering with that amount of workload.


----------

